# Przed trzema laty



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,
  wiem, że jest możliwe i poprawne używanie przyimka _przed _w określeniu czasu, ale moim pytaniem jest, jak powszechne jest użycie to? Czy to bardziej formalne? Ja widuję o wiele częściej w polszczyźnie słowo _temu_: trzy lata temu. _Przed trzema laty_ przypomina mi _pred tromi rokmi_ po słowacku i jeszcze więcej _p__řed třemi lety_ po czesku. 

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## szpinat

Cześć jazyk 

Częściej spotyka się "trzy lata temu", zarówno w wypowiedziach jak i literaturze. "Przed trzema laty" to starsza forma, nieco bardziej formalna ale ciągle, jak widać, w użyciu. 

Pozdrowienia


----------



## Ben Jamin

szpinat said:


> Cześć jazyk
> 
> Częściej spotyka się "trzy lata temu", zarówno w wypowiedziach jak i literaturze. "Przed trzema laty" to starsza forma, nieco bardziej formalna ale ciągle, jak widać, w użyciu.
> 
> Pozdrowienia


 
Nigdy nie spotkałem się z tą formą w języku potocznym (a sięgam pamięcią 55 lat wstecz). Forma wybitnie literacka, używana niekiedy ustnie przy uroczystych okazjach.


----------



## majlo

Ja sięgam pamięcią znacznie krócej, ale też chyba nigdy nie słyszałem tego użycia w języku potocznym. Nie oznacza to oczywiście, że nie jest w ogóle używana.


----------



## Thomas1

Moja pamięć również sięga bliżej, ale zdarza się, że się spotykam z 'przed * laty' w języku mówionym. Rzadko co prawda i jeśli już, to właściwie wyłącznie u osób dobrze wykształconych.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Uzywam  czasami.... wiec zaliczam sie do tej dobrze wyksztalconej grupy...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Zwróćcie uwagę na archaiczną formę narzędnika w słowie 'laty' (obecna 'latami').


----------



## jazyk

Tak, to zauważyłem. Interesowało mnie raczej użycie przyimka _przed_. 

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi!


----------



## Thomas1

Można dodać, że 'przed + moment w czasie' jest normalnym sformułowaniem, których Polacy używają w codziennej polszczyźnie:
przed wojną
przed chwilą
przed obiadem
przed czasem
przed rozpoczęciem
przed ósmą

Formy 'przed + 'ilość czasu'' są dużo rzadsze:
przed trzema laty [zwłaszcza ta, co można chyba tłumaczyć dawną formą narzędnika]
przed paroma tygodniami
przed kilkoma dniami
przed trzema godzinami


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Formy 'przed + 'ilość czasu'' są dużo rzadsze:
> przed trzema laty [zwłaszcza ta, co można chyba tłumaczyć dawną formą narzędnika]
> przed paroma tygodniami
> przed kilkoma dniami
> przed trzema godzinami


 
Nie tylko archaiczna forma narzędnika narzędnika w "przed trzema laty" jest tutaj istotna. Muszę przyznać, że te inne przykłady z "przed" + przedział czasu brzmią w moim uchu jeszcze bardziej niecodziennie. Osobiście powiedziałbym albo "kilka dni temu" mówiąc w odniesieniu do chwili obecnej, lub "kilka dni wcześniej" w odniesieniu do chwili w przeszłości.


----------

